# Steinhatchee



## aabradley82 (Jun 21, 2012)

Going to Steinhatchee in July for a little fishing and scalloping. Anything I need to know about as far as rocks or shoals when heading out? Just thought I'd ask before the dreaded
"Uh-Oh".

Andrew


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 21, 2012)

You should be fine just stay close to the channel markers if you are going out on low tide...pay attention to your depth and dont drift too far out of the channel.   Once you get out to the last two or three channel markers you will be in the clear.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 21, 2012)

If you're going north stay in the channel til marker 1. If you're heading south you can turn out of the channel at maker 8.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I figure I can spook fish with the best of them, but didn't want to use the seatow membership, or worse. Andrew


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 22, 2012)

pottydoc said:


> If you're going north stay in the channel til marker 1. If you're heading south you can turn out of the channel at maker 8.



If you turn out at "8" and head due south watch out for the area circled in red below:


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 23, 2012)

If you head due South anyplace out of the Steinhatchee River channel you'll hit shore if you run far enough. As long as you parrallel the shore you'll be fine heading "south" at marker 8. Personally, unless it's pretty much low tide, I turn about 50' out from the mouth of the river and run along the shore. But I've been doing it a while.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 25, 2012)

I found the circled area my first year down there? Luckily it wasn't dead low tide......


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 26, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I found the circled area my first year down there? Luckily it wasn't dead low tide......



Kind of weird seeing a few grass stalks sticking out of the water a mile from shore, ain't it?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 26, 2012)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Kind of weird seeing a few grass stalks sticking out of the water a mile from shore, ain't it?



You ought to see an aerial view of the area, nothing but prop scars......


----------



## kingfish (Jun 26, 2012)

For the first timer, I would run all the way out to the last marker before you make your turn north or south.  Watching the tides AND the wind is a major concern.  I always run parallel to the shore and then I work my way in, slowly.  The area around Rocky Creek (south) has rock piles out to about a mile in both directions.  Once you are in close use your trolling motor.  Reds and big trout are right on the grass and trout are in 8-12 feet right now.


----------



## O-Country (Jun 26, 2012)

Not trying to hijack this thread but I was wondering how bad is the flooding down there and what I am going to find when we get there Friday?Hopefully it is not to bad.
                                                           Thanks Daryl


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 28, 2012)

pottydoc said:


> If you head due South anyplace out of the Steinhatchee River channel you'll hit shore if you run far enough. As long as you parrallel the shore you'll be fine heading "south" at marker 8. Personally, unless it's pretty much low tide, I turn about 50' out from the mouth of the river and run along the shore. But I've been doing it a while.



The old "hole in the wall."  I haven't been down there in years, but used to take the boat through that gap on plane at about 10 years old.  It's been 20+ years, but I bet you could blindfold me and I could still hit it.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 28, 2012)

*Narrow entrance channel*

This is how narrow the channel can be!!!! Out of the channel and you can just go buy a new lower unit and prop!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 28, 2012)

O-Country said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but I was wondering how bad is the flooding down there and what I am going to find when we get there Friday?Hopefully it is not to bad.
> Thanks Daryl



I left there Friday and the weather was overcast and windy-offshore.  We could not make it out to fish, so we left.  There was a stationary trough over the entire panhandle.    But I saw no sighs of recent flooding. The water is very stained with tanic water from recent rains, though.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 28, 2012)

rapid fire said:


> The old "hole in the wall."  I haven't been down there in years, but used to take the boat through that gap on plane at about 10 years old.  It's been 20+ years, but I bet you could blindfold me and I could still hit it.



It's still there. I got a 21 bay boat that floats fairly skinny, but nothing like a true flats skiff, but I still have no problem running in close unless the tides pretty low. I wouldn't try to tell someone how to run through there, though. It's definatly a "lemme show you how to run through here" place. To me the main channel is plenty wide, also. Go run through the channel at Hernando Beach a few times, especialy when you meet a shrimp boat heading the other way. It'll definatly cause a case of constipation for ya.


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 30, 2012)

rapid fire said:


> The old "hole in the wall."  I haven't been down there in years, but used to take the boat through that gap on plane at about 10 years old.  It's been 20+ years, but I bet you could blindfold me and I could still hit it.



You and I have also pushed the boat across that low area in red on more than one occasion.


----------

